# Camera Tossing !!!



## Revel (Jan 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this craze ? No, its nothing perverted. Apparently it involves throwing or tossing a digital camera ( cheap ) into the air to capture the lights. Wondered how they done it. 

Camera tossing pics

Heres some pics. Any other information regarding camera settings etc. Plenty of pic about but no tech info. Might try some with my Olympus later :lmao:


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep, wasn't there a thread about this a short while ago?


----------



## ferny (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm going to give this a go I think. I don't have a cheap digital (other than my phone) so I'll have to use my dynax. You'll replace it if I break it, right? :mrgreen:

Did a google and found this. 
http://cameratoss.blogspot.com/


----------



## stingray (Jan 1, 2006)

yeah, i thought this WAS that thread from not so long ago!


----------



## df3photo (Jan 1, 2006)

I too missed that thread... looks kinda neat...


----------



## lsasseville (Jan 1, 2006)

Yikes, dont think i would be trying that out with my cam, looks cool, but not work the dropping risk.


----------



## hot shot (Jan 1, 2006)

any one got any pics of what you on about???


----------



## RBMKAlpha (Jan 7, 2006)

Hmm... (Alpha's old HP 318 gets nervous...)


----------



## orangetree (Jan 10, 2006)

might try it with a junker camera but not my good one Holy Crap


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2006)

As I said in the previous thread - camera tossing was invented by Man Ray circa 1920. There's nothing new.


----------

